# Communications Reserve: Unit Directory.



## RossF (12 Jun 2005)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Newfoundland and Labrador
> 
> *728 (St. John's) Communication Squadron*
> P.O. Box 2028
> ...



Thought this would be a more appropriate location for this directory.


----------



## ettibebs (21 Jul 2005)

713 (Beauport) Communication Regiment
101 rue du Manege Beauport Quebec Canada G1E 5G8
Phone: 418 663-3181 or 418 663-3444 Fax: 418 663-2835 

Just a few correction for my unit.


----------

